# Wading is on FIRE, while drifting is wind dependant. TONS of pictures!



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

The fishing has really been good over the last month as long as you can adapt to the changing weather. The last two weeks we have had longer lasting stronger winds than the previous two months. Drifting results have varied depending on these winds. When they are lighter our drifters have been hammering them, when they are stronger they have had to find protected waters in back lakes and chase reds. The wade fishing has really turned on over the last couple weeks. The groups that have been willing to wade even when the wind is howling have been rewarded with solid boxes of trout. If the wind continues to blow, wading will continue to be the ticket to consistent fishing.

We have the following openings coming up for anyone interested in getting out on the water. Most of the below dates only have 1 boat open, so don't hesitate contacting us if you want to lock one down!

MAY 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30

JUNE 1, 5, 6, 7, 12, 13, 14, 15, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29

Contact Daniel to get more details & to lock your date(s) down:
Call/Text 9792405312
Email [email protected]

Follow us on social media to get daily updates and reports:
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/rngadventures/?ref=bookmarks
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/run_n_gunadventures/

Enjoy the pictures and we look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Wading produced a solid stringer of trout yesterday morning. It started off slow, but after making a move they got dialed in on them.

The wind laid down yesterday afternoon and the BIG girls were hungry! Multiple trophy trout were released including a 29" and 28.5".

Still have a boat open this Fri-Sun for anyone interested.


----------

